# Undercliff Remains, Jurassic Coastline, Devon.



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2008)

This was a walk I had an ambition to do for a long while once I began to get over a disabling illness. It's a site where once on you can only exit half way, and I'd previously managed half the walk but never the whole lot. Although it's only seven miles as the crow flies, the ups and downs and twisty turns make it a lot longer. Visited with Neosea in September. It took us six hours, allowing for lunch, photographic and breather breaks, plus wandering off the track to look at interesting things. Don't do this if you don't know the area, btw, as one foot wrong could send you helter-skelter into a chasm or over the cliff. 

A link with history and some excellent photos of the undercliff.

http://www.seatonbay.com/places/undercliff/undercliff.htm

The main aim of this post, however, is to highlight the derelict remains of the Pump House, Engineer's House and two cottages which 'slipped' during the landslide which occurred in 1839.

Firstly, a few pics of the area.

Cute steps but after traversing about thirty of these it was a case of Arggh! 







The terrain veers between jungle to cliff walks.











Humungous trees.






Not a lot left of the Engineer's House, just a few remains.






All that's left of the Pump House.





















The first house that remains.











More in a mo.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2008)

Nearly There.






Other bits and pieces that we found.
















The second building remains. Now part of an existing site used residentially.






Lyme Regis. The end is in sight. Just time to have some chips before catching the bus back to seaton. 






Cheers


----------



## Mole Man (Dec 25, 2008)

Looked like a very nice day out, do like walking along the coast as there is always things to see. Have done a fair bit of the Jurassic coast east of Portland, I must got down the way sometime.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice, I love that whole coastline! I'm usually down the other end of it though, near Swanage. There's plenty of remains of old mines and buildings down that way.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 25, 2008)

That looks like a really nice walk. Trees and plants for one subject and industry for another - I love the combination of the two though. Rust and green. Mmmm

It seems like quite an acheivement Foxylady. Keep going and you'll get there!

My fave out of this set of pics is the third one down. Film at its best mixed with a lovely scene.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## infromthestorm (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad you were able to complete the trek,for our benefit as much as your own,nice one foxylady


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2008)

Thankyou for your nice comments, guys. 
It was a huge achievement for me and I'm so chuffed that I did it. It was great to see the remains too. The two half walks that I did previously were a very long time ago and the engineer's house was still there and pretty much intact then. Pity I didn't have a camera with me at the time.


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 25, 2008)

fascinating place - didn't realise there were industrial remains there as well. Did they really slide down in tact?

Reminds me of the Lost World !!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2008)

borntobemild said:


> Did they really slide down in tact?



Cheers, btbm.  Yes, they did. One huge outcrop of cliff surrounded by chasms (Goat Island) was part of a farm. The following summer the wheat sprouted up and the villagers went on to the island with great ceremony and cut the corn. If I remember the history correctly, one of the remaining farm buildings up on the cliff above opened up as a cafe for the tourists. However, there have been other landslips since the 'great landslip' of 1839 and none of those buildings now remain.

An etching made in 1840, photocopied from 'Landslips Near Lyme Regis' by Muriel A Arber.


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Dec 25, 2008)

That's awesome 
I would love to do that walk again someday. *nods*


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 26, 2008)

evilbill-agqx said:


> I would love to do that walk again someday. *nods*



Yes, and next time the whole walk!  Mind you when we did it before, although we only did half way, we did turn and walk back the way we came, so I guess it constitutes a whole walk! 
The next half was really tough! The steps were steeper and the going was a lot worse. Damn great feeling of achievement though!


----------



## fire*fly (Dec 26, 2008)

it looks like a beautiful walk, with lotsa of interesting things to see....... I love a good walk me....unfortunatly my family would rather sit around the xbox all day...sorry just grumpy because thats what happened today after I suggested a walk...mummys route march indeed!


----------



## fire*fly (Dec 26, 2008)

lotsa.....that was a typo, not a sad attempt to sound cool


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 26, 2008)

Fabulous place,nature reserve and all sorts of things apparently, but what was they a pumping,that is one ornate chimney for something to fill the tank in the attic


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 26, 2008)

fire*fly said:


> lotsa.....that was a typo, not a sad attempt to sound cool



 
Cheers, fire*fly.  Sorry you didn't get to go on your walk.  

Oldscrote, I don't know the history or usage of the pumping station off-hand. I'll see if I can find out more...when I'm a bit more compos mentos, after a good night's sleep, and the seasonal celebrations are over. 
Cheers


----------



## ricasso (Dec 27, 2008)

Well done Foxy,I have to say you live in a particuly gorgeous part of our sceptred isle, i can imagine you must have been well pleased to have completed this explore after your problems.
their a lovely set of photos, especially the chimney,a good place for a picnic and chillout for a while id imagine
Nice one lass


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks ricasso. Your comments are very much appreciated.


----------



## DogRecon (Dec 27, 2008)

*A friend of mine is an archeoligist, his life's in ruins!.*

I sense a holiday beckoning forth in the next few months. It'd be worth it for this place. FANTASTICO


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 27, 2008)

DogRecon said:


> I sense a holiday beckoning forth in the next few months. It'd be worth it for this place. FANTASTICO



 If you need any links/info/other stuff worth seeing in the area etc, give me a shout and I'll pm them to you.


----------



## DogRecon (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Foxylaaaady. Good to know.


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 28, 2008)

looking at the picture of that lovely old chimney again and it seems to me that the top few feet have been restored or at least repointed.I wonder who did it.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 28, 2008)

oldscrote said:


> looking at the picture of that lovely old chimney again and it seems to me that the top few feet have been restored or at least repointed.I wonder who did it.



Yes, I think it may have been done when the pathway was made user-friendlier and the info boards put up. Probably when it became a World Heritage site. I know English Nature looked after Goat Island but I don't know who looks after the coastal path/WH site now.
Sorry, oldscrote...I still haven't looked up about the pumping station. I have a file full of hard copies of history/info from the library from when I was doing research a good 12 years ago. I even met John Fowles (author of French Lieutenant's Woman) at his house as part of that...lovely old chap.  I'll let you know what I find out though.


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheers Foxy,had a quick Google meself but couldn't see anything relevant.Beautiful and intriguing place,I envy you.


----------



## King Al (Dec 29, 2008)

While i've been watching TV and stuffing my self almost continuously on christmasey goodness you've been out getting fresh air and exercise:no::nah:!! I would love to do this walk on a nice summer day


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 29, 2008)

King Al said:


> While i've been watching TV and stuffing my self almost continuously on christmasey goodness you've been out getting fresh air and exercise...



Oh, I've been the same Al, apart from the TV bit...lol...this was done back in September, but I just hadn't got around to posting it! I'm amazed it came out okay tbh, as I wrote it all up and got the report and pics together after drinking copious amounts of Christmas Eve beer.


----------



## Neosea (Dec 29, 2008)

It was a good day out and warm too. I will post my photos when I get round to sorting them out.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 1, 2009)

I've just found a bit more info. Apparently, the pumping station was used to pump water from the undercliff up to the top. Why, I've no idea, but I'll keep on digging. 

EDIT: Oh, and look forward to your pics, Neosea.


----------



## crickleymal (Jan 1, 2009)

Those bits of buildings standing on their own in the woods look really atmospheric.


----------

